Ask HN: Where did all the Symbolics hardware end up? - gjvc
======
7thaccount
If you hang out on the lisp subreddit you'll see some stories every now and
then. There was a former symbolics engineer or owner or something like that
who was still selling them relatively recently (iirc). I guess mainly to
hobbyists.

I've read that some people (the guy that wrote the Clojure sucks article) view
them as talent amplifiers and others (Ex: Paul Graham) weren't as impressed.

Maybe we can summon Reddit and HN user /lispm who owns one and seems to be
part of that community?

------
nprescott
Private collections based on what I've seen. Occasionally things come up for
sale, this page dates to within the last few months for example:
[http://watrophy.com/files/lispm/lisp-
sale.html](http://watrophy.com/files/lispm/lisp-sale.html)

~~~
gjvc
Yup, that's the only one I can remember.

------
non-entity
I think I've seen a few on Ebay, never for a price I could snag though.

------
afarrell
I think there is one on Tetazoo...but maybe it got moved to tEp?

